# New rockfall in the Embudo/trip report



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

Just a heads up for those of ya coming down to run the Embudo as it comes up. After the first 2 drops (Pinball, Slamdance) as you enter the 2nd canyon, 
there used to be a sticky ledge hole before you entered the next series of drops called the slots. There has been a substantial rockfall from river right eliminating the ledge hole and creating a whole new drop. A massive rock was deposited river left and it is very undercut and the rocks on river right are jagged and loose. It will be interesting to see what develops at high flows. Just be heads up your first time down. I posted some bone zone Embudo shots from the weekend along with some other stuff. Good weekend, Spring is here. Atom..
WATER


----------

